# my intro....TADA!! :)



## 1strongmama (Mar 20, 2010)

Alrightie so this is where i am suppose to introduce myself.

Hello, my name is Margaret...nice to meet ya'll! 

Hmmm...what do i say about myself.  I don't really want to bore ya'll with myself so I'll try to keep this short.

I'm not a professional bodybuilder or a fitness instructor or anything like that.  I am just a mom who enjoys challenging herself physically.  I love running and biking.  I love pushing myself with strength training.  I can max one curl 50lb dumbbell (did that this morning..hehe!).  I do pullups, pushups as well as weights.  I get bored fairly easily so its important for me to keep a variety of exercises within my grasp.  I create my own workout routines and switch it up every 2-4 weeks...depends on when the motivation starts to slide.

I have recently discovered that the playground is an awesome place to do a great workout (upper body, abs, and legs).  Yes, you could see me out by the park bench doing squats or pushups, as well as hanging from the monkey bars....lol!

I love learning new exercises and I feel that I will never stop learning how to make myself more physically fit.  That's kinda why I joined this forum...hopefully to pick up some tips.  

Well, there ya go....a little about me!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1strongmama* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

1strongmama said:


> Alrightie so this is where i am suppose to introduce myself.
> 
> Hello, my name is Margaret...nice to meet ya'll!
> 
> ...



Sounds great! Welcome to *IronMag!*

Have you seen this YouTube?






YouTube Video


----------



## twarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

1strongmama said:


> I can max one curl 50lb dumbbell (did that this morning..hehe!).


  Would love to see a pic of the biceps

Welcome to IM.  Lots of good info here.


----------



## twarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Sounds great! Welcome to *IronMag!*
> 
> Have you seen this YouTube?
> 
> ...





That guy is phenominal!!! It's a shame someone dubbed in the stereotypical foul mouthed gangsta rap music.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 21, 2010)

wtf do I gotta take to do that??? Im down with it....! Like that kat in the video said.. Dat Shitz banananananas


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 21, 2010)

OOhh A MOM,...NICE Move.. and a Strong one 2 "GREAT"
Admire u'r motivation & Drive.  and the "using what's closes't"-
2 do you'r Workout.
Hope you will find usefull "Tips & Tricks" here at IM
WELCOME!!!!
DV.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome, and if I saw you working out at the playground I would be friggen ecstatic. That's awesome. Way to make good use of your time. I likes


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome! 

hannibal is a beast... urban gymnastics! somebody get that man a gold medal!!! lol


----------



## 1strongmama (Mar 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Sounds great! Welcome to *IronMag!*
> 
> Have you seen this YouTube?
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

yes I have!  amazing!!! 

i was inspired to use the playground when I saw some other guys' videos last fall.  I didn't find any of women using the barz on the playground so that was kind of an inspiration to do it. lol!


----------

